
The Great Pretender: Turing as a Philosopher of Imitation - mgunes
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/the-great-pretender-turing-as-a-philosopher-of-imitation/259824/
======
jgrant27

      Such is Turing's legacy: that of a nested chain of pretenses, each pointing not to reality, but to the caricature of another idea, device, individual, or concept. 
    

This quote summarizes the article. Basically that Alan Turing lived in an
imaginary world that was nothing like reality. He was a pretender according to
the author. This is a veiled and cheap slight at a great man long after his
death.

Using the word 'pretense' when the word 'imagination' should have been used
changes the whole meaning of the article. Alan Turing used his imagination as
did all the great scientists and inventors have. We will never know his
deepest and innermost thoughts but that does not matter as much as we know
what they were like. We know because of what he wrote. We know that he
suffered greatly.

This article(although more veiled in it's attack) is just another in a series
that are quite disgusting in how they distort the social importance of this
mans life.

